# Property for Expats (Rent/Sale) in Singapore



## Jeffrey De Silva

Dear Expats,

I am a Senior Associate Director with a well known property agency in Singapore (HSR International Realtors). If you are planning to be relocated to Singapore and do require any housing needs and advice, do contact me at +65 91014008 for a free professional consultation without any obligation. I do have many choice homes available to meet each and every individual specific needs.

My kindest regards,

Jeffrey De Silva
Office Tel : +65 2975680
Mobile : +65 91014008
Fax : +65 63981037


----------

